# Kirsten Dunst ist jetzt Deutsche!



## Franky70 (1 Okt. 2011)

Genauer gesagt *auch* Deutsche, denn ihre amerikanische Staatsangehörigkeit behält sie - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - natürlich.

Bei [email protected] Bull0ck wußte ich von deutschen Wurzeln, bei Kirsten hatte ich keinen Dunst davon... 
Na denn Willkommen liebe Mitbürgerin...

Hollywood - Kirsten Dunst ist jetzt Deutsche mit hamburgischen Wurzeln - Aus aller Welt - Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## BlueLynne (1 Okt. 2011)

wer möchte denn keine Hamburger Wurzeln haben ....


----------



## krawutz (1 Okt. 2011)

Nicht, dass sie irgendwann auch noch einen Einbürgerungstest machen muss.


----------



## tommie3 (1 Okt. 2011)

Können wir im Gegenzug nicht so ein paar "Prachtexemplare" an die Amis abgeben?


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Okt. 2011)

Solche neuen Staatsbürger wünscht man sich noch viel mehr!


----------



## beachkini (1 Okt. 2011)

hat bei mir schon pluspunkte gesammelt, weil sie von berlin schwärmt  

danke für die info


----------



## LuigiHallodri (1 Okt. 2011)

Als ihr Vater ausgewandert ist, war das ein "Dunstabzug"?


----------



## Tara4SW (3 Okt. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Bei [email protected] Bull0ck wußte ich von deutschen Wurzeln, bei Kirsten hatte ich keinen Dunst davon...


----------



## AMUN (4 Okt. 2011)

Wenn Sie nun auch Steuern hier zahlt... heiße ich sie willkommen,
ansonsten soll sie sich zum ****** *******


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Okt. 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> Wenn Sie nun auch Steuern hier zahlt... heiße ich sie willkommen,
> ansonsten soll sie sich zum ****** *******



Da müssten wir so viele des Landes verweisen!


----------

